# My favourite & best bridal looks I've done to date!



## Henna_Spirit (Jul 5, 2006)

i just can't resist showing all of you guys the brides i've had the pleasure of doing up. Not only that, i want to get some feedback about any things i can improve etc. Keep in mind that i've only been doing bridal makeup since last year. So i would really really love to get some feedback from all the pro's here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you need a list of what i used, let me know and i'll dig up the files.






Close up of eyes:











Close up of eyes:











Close up of eyes:


----------



## MissLorsie (Jul 5, 2006)

they look fantastic! very dramatic and appropriate choices for each of their individual looks.

could you please list the products for look one.. her eyebrows are perfection


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jul 5, 2006)

Wow they all look super,.. but my absolute favorite is the last gold colored look. Just gorgeous!


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 5, 2006)

oh...wow!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jul 5, 2006)

wow, they are all amazing! they look beautiful and were lucky to have such a talented artist work on them!


----------



## Kels823 (Jul 5, 2006)

Oh dear LAWD that is so beautiful!!!!!!!!  Im thinkin tutorial...? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Very very nice...


----------



## Lalli (Jul 5, 2006)

ooo i think i knw whom im going to ask for when i get married


----------



## quandolak (Jul 5, 2006)

..................


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Jul 5, 2006)

Aww thanks everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 didnt expect to get a response so quickly!

This is what i used for look "1":

Retrospeck all over lis
Black track fluidline smudged in outer 'v'
Mix of white frost and forgery starting in inner
electra in the middle
curdoroy in crease blended in with carbon
and an extra dose of retrospeck as highlight under the brow
And ofcourse blend like mad!

i used moisture blend as base with gingerly blush. Lips was just an outline of Auburn l/p and a clear gloss


----------



## Vicky88 (Jul 5, 2006)

They're all beautiful, but this one is just WOW.






What did you use?


----------



## theleopardcake (Jul 5, 2006)

god they are all so stunning. i love it.


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Jul 5, 2006)

this is what i used for look '2':

retrospeck all over lid
a mix of aquavert & this other greeny colour with silver sparkles in the inner corner of the eye half way down the lid (can't find the name of it, lost the label when i depotted it)
then a mix of swimming, femme noir with carbon to create smokey effect in the outercorner
A little femme noir under lower lashes 
used blacktrack fluidline as liner


----------



## macaddictgirlie (Jul 5, 2006)

All the looks are beautiful. Great job.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jul 5, 2006)

They are all amazing but the third one is my favorite!  What did you use?


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 5, 2006)

i love the second


----------



## LineausBH58 (Jul 5, 2006)

the last one... is super pretty...


----------



## hotti82 (Jul 5, 2006)

stunning!! i love them!!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 5, 2006)

Amazing.... ur blending is perfect


----------



## alurabella (Jul 5, 2006)

WOW!!! those are amazing!


----------



## holly_ho (Jul 5, 2006)

They are all so pretty and stunning, wow!


----------



## Tightambitionz (Jul 5, 2006)

wow...my favorite is the first and I cant imagine any negative feedback on the looks!


----------



## chrisantiss (Jul 5, 2006)

Oha, it's wonderful.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jul 5, 2006)

yup u nailed it on all of them!


----------



## Lady_MAC (Jul 5, 2006)

Ohh, I love them, esspecially the last one. Good job


----------



## ska_wiking (Jul 5, 2006)

love the trith one!! love the color combo!! anthe dress!!! i think you are good doing bridal make-up


----------



## dizzy4tex (Jul 5, 2006)

*Wow.*

They all look so gorgeous.  You're so talented.


----------



## Sanne (Jul 5, 2006)

OMG that's super hot!!!! you're soo talanted!


----------



## aziajs (Jul 5, 2006)

All three looks are amazing.  I really love the first one.  It looks so amazing with her eye color.  Thank you for posting what you used.  I would love to re-create that.


----------



## BeautifulHelena (Jul 5, 2006)

Those are beautiful! I love them all, but the first one is my favourite, so super classy. Show us more


----------



## Navessa (Jul 5, 2006)

beautiful brides and makeup! wow!


----------



## V2LUCKY (Jul 5, 2006)

Amazing they all look beautiful! I wanna look that good on my wedding day too.


----------



## Mango (Jul 5, 2006)

Very pretty!

What did you use on the lips of the 1st and 2nd ones?

Love the eyes on all of them...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You should definitely do a tutorial...


----------



## pucci (Jul 5, 2006)

The first one is my fave! But in her whole face shot she has brown eyes then close up they are blue/green! Did she put her contacts in after you applied her makeup?


----------



## shimmereyes (Jul 5, 2006)

Oh The third is my fave! Please post what you used, They are all beautiful


----------



## kimmy (Jul 5, 2006)

i'm so stoked to see your work. it's brilliant, i especially love the first afce!


----------



## lipglossrockstar (Jul 5, 2006)

oohh very pretty!  you do fabulous work.  i'm in love with the first girl's eyebrows!  haha   great blending, contouring and flawless looks!!  the only tip i have to give you if you already don't know, when doing brides or any photography work try not to use foundations that have SPF in them.  the lighting of the camera and i forget what it's called in those foundations make their skin off in the pics.  it either makes their faces look lighter or darker.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jul 5, 2006)

wow!!! so pretty!


----------



## gRiZeLda (Jul 5, 2006)

the are ALL gorgeous!!!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jul 5, 2006)

They are all great! I loove the last one!


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (Jul 5, 2006)

wow i love em all but the last ones my fav!


----------



## pugmommy7 (Jul 6, 2006)

so beautiful, and you had such lovely ladies to work with!~
 I agree the colors on the last on are my fave as well.
 they are breathtaking!


----------



## devin (Jul 6, 2006)

very beautiful! you did a lovely job!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 6, 2006)

Wow! All beautiful!


----------



## CrimsonCountess (Jul 6, 2006)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## jess98765 (Jul 6, 2006)

wow!!! your super talented chicka! just wanted to know, how you made those colours stand out sooo much! did you use a base? omg, i'm so jealous of your blending skills


----------



## luvly_bubly (Jul 6, 2006)

Woah!! i love ur work! If only you could do my wedding make up. lol


----------



## veilchen (Jul 6, 2006)

Oh my gosh, they look amazing - all of them!


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Jul 6, 2006)

WOW stunning work! They are ALL beautifull any woman would be lucky to have you do their makeup on their wedding day!


----------



## janelle811 (Jul 6, 2006)

i think you did a wonderful job for all of them, they are all beautiful too!


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Jul 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipglossrockstar* 
_oohh very pretty!  you do fabulous work.  i'm in love with the first girl's eyebrows!  haha   great blending, contouring and flawless looks!!  the only tip i have to give you if you already don't know, when doing brides or any photography work try not to use foundations that have SPF in them.  the lighting of the camera and i forget what it's called in those foundations make their skin off in the pics.  it either makes their faces look lighter or darker._

 
Thnaks for that! I'll def keep that in mind. I'm browsing around for different foundations. So far i'm happy to use Moistureblend and SFF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jess98765* 
_wow!!! your super talented chicka! just wanted to know, how you made those colours stand out sooo much! did you use a base? omg, i'm so jealous of your blending skills 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well, the only base i use is the eye primer by Elizabeth Arden. Although i sometimes really don't think thats the reason why the colours come out bright, i just litterally pack on the colour. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvly_bubly* 
_Woah!! i love ur work! If only you could do my wedding make up. lol_

 
You know, I do travel abroad for bookings... *wink wink* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pucci* 
_The first one is my fave! But in her whole face shot she has brown eyes then close up they are blue/green! Did she put her contacts in after you applied her makeup?_

 
yeah, i took a few shots before she had to go to the registry office and without elnses. She only put them in after it all, when she remembered she had some lol. I think the lenses really make her eyes pop.

I always try to take a few posey pictures whenever I get a chance. Always fun to do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks everyone who has commented! Hee hee, i never really expected to get this much 'praise' lol. I'm gonna arrange to make a few mini tutorials, should be fun and will come in handy for my classes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't exactly remember what i used for the 3rd look. But i do know that i used Gold dusk pigment, Goldmine & gorgeous gold in the inner corner. I haven't been able to find a perfect colour colour, but this one came out really good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I used flammable paint & coppering I think in the outer corner. But I cant be sure. And used retrospeck as highlighter. And Blacktrack as liner.

Hope this helps


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jul 6, 2006)

Wonderful job you did! They look absolutely glamorous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## ruhin (Jul 6, 2006)

Yay Indian brides! Haha...love the MU, particularly the eyes in the last one. Good work!


----------



## Eemaan (Jul 6, 2006)

oh wow, i love asian bridal make u- especially when the make up is as sophisticated as yours, not caked on and drag queen-esque!, 

do you have the Asian Bridal Look Book?  
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/1...lance&n=266239

where did you learn? self taught or college?


----------



## mandalinn (Jul 6, 2006)

Absolutely stunning!!  You are very talented.  TFS!


----------



## junealexandra (Jul 6, 2006)

Keep up the great work,  I love how individual each look is!


----------



## hinna (Jul 6, 2006)

Absolutely gorgeous work.


----------



## Azzura (Jul 6, 2006)

Wooooooooooowww! You did a great job on the bridal make-up which can be tricky. Each look perfeclty suits the girl. I love your colour combinations


----------



## Shanti (Jul 6, 2006)

Are you kidding? Those are awesome!


----------



## misery1001 (Jul 6, 2006)

They look amazing!!  Wish I can apply make up as good as you do


----------



## DaisySC (Jul 7, 2006)

amazzing. they are beautiful.


----------



## hundove (Jul 7, 2006)

I love the pics!!! Especially the last one!!!
you're a pro!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







What kind of camera did you use? WONDERFUL MAKEUP and PHOTOGRAPHY!
And I like the way the lighting made them glow...any tips?
I have a NikonD70s and the pics always turn out dark for some reason.


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Jul 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hundove* 
_I love the pics!!!Especially the last one!!!
What kind of camera did you use? WONDERFUL MAKEUP and PHOTOGRAPHY!
And I like the way the lighting made them glow...any tips?
I have a NikonD70s and the pics always turn out dark for some reason._

 

I have a Nikon d70s as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I use the running man or the flash portrait option for more of my photography. It helps if they sit facing a window, but not to close to it. And you take a picture wit the window sort of behind you. That way you get the best lighting


----------



## hundove (Jul 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Henna_Spirit* 
_I have a Nikon d70s as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I use the running man or the flash portrait option for more of my photography. It helps if they sit facing a window, but not to close to it. And you take a picture wit the window sort of behind you. That way you get the best lighting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wow! I'm so glad I found someone who has the same camera asI do and actually takes splendid pics with them! It gives me hope afterI thought I should dump my camera,lol.
do you know the exact settings you used?
ISO?
f/stop? (I have a problem that the background blurs whenever I take a portrait).
Did you use the portrait mode or auto or what?
What lens did you use?
Please any info is greatly appreciated. 
Thank you.


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 7, 2006)

OMG!! that's absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks everyone! I've made a few tutorials for a few looks, because some of your comments inspired me to do so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I had a fun afternoon with a friend of mine when i made them, so time was not wasted! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You can view them in the tutorial section


----------



## Patricia (Jul 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Henna_Spirit* 
_Thanks everyone! I've made a few tutorials for a few looks, because some of your comments inspired me to do so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I had a fun afternoon with a friend of mine when i made them, so time was not wasted! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You can view them in the tutorial section 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i swear you are amazing!!!

not sure whether i'm gonna get married in london or in my hometown in spain but i want YOU to do my makeup  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hope you also do non-indian brides heh


----------



## indiagirl73 (Jul 7, 2006)

Those pictures are stunning and you do amazing work! Can you tell me what lippie you used for the first bride? I Love it!


----------



## Julie (Jul 7, 2006)

Wow! That is some amazing work. You are very talented! Do u remember what you used on the second bride. I love those green shades.


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 8, 2006)

Had to come back to this wonderfull thread! would u please do a tut for these looks??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  especialy the last one. but i love them all!


----------



## midgetfury74 (Jul 8, 2006)

WOW! these are all super cool looks, i love the way they each have a different look.


----------



## TM26 (Jul 8, 2006)

Those are all really good! I think the first one is my favorite.


----------



## Much2much41 (Jul 9, 2006)

Those are all beautiful!!!


----------



## openscrt (Jul 9, 2006)

stunning!


----------



## Midgard (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow, they all look amazing! Love the first look best!


----------



## kissmyapple (Jul 11, 2006)

They are so beautiful! I like how you have matched the colors w/the saris


----------



## Mrs Scissorhands (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh god I'd love to do make up to suit those outfits... much more dramatic than traditional bridal make up.


----------



## Miss World (Jul 12, 2006)

oh wow, i'd kill to get Indian makeup done someday ^_^


----------



## rnsmelody (Jul 12, 2006)

very nice! i love the fall colors you used in the second set =)


----------

